# king rigs. How do you make yours??



## gonefishin703 (Jul 12, 2011)

Just curious how others make there rigs. Wire, braided wire like 7strand, hooks, lengths??? What do you guys preffer?


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

6' of 90# "surflon",7 strand coated black made by AFW,terminate with 1.0 crimps.5/0 meat hook,2 4x eagle claw trebles,the black anodized ones,attached to the meat hook eye with 131# malin single strand wire and a haywire twist,notice the theme-black-,totally believe in these rigs and they have caught there share over the last 10 years making them this way


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

3 feet of 80 lb mono attached above my main king rig then tied to 4 feet of 60 lb AFW surfstrand 7 strand camo wire using 4x size 4 eagle claw trebles tied with figure 8 knots, attached to my barrel swivel with a figure 8 knot as well. I used to do crimps when attaching to my swivel but the figure 8 knot works just as well when tied right


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

oh and i forgot to add that i tie my 80 lb mono to the swivels with either a uni knot or a clinch knot


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Spike u going for kings or tarpon, cobia, sharks, etc.? but then again i heard the only kings yall buys have up there r mostly 30lbs+. I use 58lb + solid wire on the droppers, three trebles for kings, two single and a treble for tarpon.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

NC KingFisher said:


> Spike u going for kings or tarpon, cobia, sharks, etc.? but then again i heard the only kings yall buys have up there r mostly 30lbs+. I use 58lb + solid wire on the droppers, three trebles for kings, two single and a treble for tarpon.


this rig has caught everything from 12# blues to 150# sharks,areal good all around rig,if i'm targeting a specific species it won't matter 'cause that aint gonna be what hits,i got it like that.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

We made them with a very short 18" length of 69 pound single strand with a 4/0 Gami and then either another 4/0 Gami or two #6 4x strong trebles

haywire twists

A very small swivel would connect to 6-8 feet of 60-100 pound clear leader preferably florocarbon

Theory was to have the mono to help prevent the King's tail or body from kinking wire and breaking off in the instance you got tail wrapped

I saw a lot of Kings come right up to baits and if anything looked "funny" he would drift off, I never used the larger trebles, too visible

At one time I was considering just using straight florocarbon when the water was real clear and calm, just to get an edge on the window shopping kings, but generally I went to a slightly lower pound test wire.

Offshore slow trolling we would use bare 60 pound seven strand with a figure 8 knot to #6 4X strong trebles and you hook the Fatback through the nose


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

kingman23 said:


> ...I used to do crimps when attaching to my swivel but the figure 8 knot works just as well when tied right


A figure 8 knot is actually better than crimps in my opinion.

As far as my king rig, since we do things completely different down here, my rig is different. I use 18-24" of 30# AFW bare 7 strand, a size 14 black stainless swivel, a #2 Eagle Claw Lazer Sharp 4X hook (take notice that both other responders so far seem to be using the same hook, these hooks are the truth) and a figure 8 knot on both the hook and swivel.


----------



## gonefishin703 (Jul 12, 2011)

sunburntspike said:


> 6' of 90# "surflon",7 strand coated black made by AFW,terminate with 1.0 crimps.5/0 meat hook,2 4x eagle claw trebles,the black anodized ones,attached to the meat hook eye with 131# malin single strand wire and a haywire twist,notice the theme-black-,totally believe in these rigs and they have caught there share over the last 10 years making them this way


Spike, anyway u could upload a picture of one of your rigs? Whats the length from the first meat hook to your trebles?


----------

